# I need to know a few things about my new Bolivian Rams



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I just recently acquired 2 Bolivian rams. At first when I introduced them they stayed hidden and followed each other everywhere, non stop. I have had them now about 2 weeks and now one stays on one side and one stays on the other. When I go to feed them they get into this lip locking fight and sometimes instead of eating they fight more.

Their colours are showing more. Before I never really saw yellow, but now on the bottem and by the gills I am noticing a lot of yellow. They seem to be in really good condition though.

Now that I have these guys, it seems as if I only want more of them in my tank, I guess it has to do with their behavior and size. The smaller ones don't seem to cut it for me anymore! 

Is there anything else I need to know about them?

1.Is this normal behavior
2.Does it indicate whether my fish are male or female?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like they could be two males.


----------



## eterry (Dec 7, 2008)

*Rams*

I have a bolivian ram in my 40gal with alot of other fish. It is very territorial when it comes to food. Other than feeding time it doesn't normally bite at other fish. It will guard the food it chooses, which alot of times is a grazing algae wafer on the bottom and guard it against the other fish. Some of the fish, like my rainbow cichlid will make it run away, but it is always persistant in trying to guard it's food.


----------



## DCguy (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds like a typical type of behavior. It is possible that you have two males but could be a pair. Usually this would not be the behavior of two females but I would not rule it out. Bolivian rams can be very difficult to sex with observations of the breeding vents being the most reliable method. These can be great community fish and it is possible to keep them as a group of 6 or so. However, I would avoid having three.

If you get a pair it is likely that they will spawn in the tank but it is unlikely that they will successfully raise fry. they get much larger than blue rams but are usually not as aggressive.

Here is a page with more info 
www.dwarfcichlid.com/Microgeophagus_altispinosa.php

Also try 
www.brc.moonfruit.com

DC


----------

